# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  настройка сети

## DDDiM

у меня дома щас есть ноутбук и комп... я хочу сделать так чтоб они имели друг к другу полный доступ(на винты, и желатеньно-принтер)... но притом у меня в той же сети еще 20 челов... они должны иметь доступ токо к некоторым папкам... как такую байдушку огранизовать? :confused:

----------


## DEL

ну самое простое - это расшарить для себя винты (диски С, D....) как на буке так и на компе, а для сторонних расшарь нужные папки
только все с умом - для винтов поставь в свойствах, что доступ только для определенного юзера с конкретным паролем и логином
папки же те которые для всех так и расшарь по умолчанию для всех
юзеры будут видеть наименования твоих винтов но зайти не смогут, а в отведенные им папки - всегда пожалуйста

----------


## DDDiM

> для определенного юзера с конкретным паролем и логином


это через изменение прав дотупа в нтфс?

----------


## Alex_Ltd

Опиши какая ось у тебя стоит и какой формат на каждом из винтов, которые ты хочешь расшарить.

----------


## DDDiM

ось xp-шка sp2 винты нтфс на обоих

----------


## andik

в сети несколько машин, все ходят друг к другу нормально, но на одну(XP sp2) никак не могу зайти по сети-требует пароль для входа. пишу юеров, пароли но она не пускает никак, говорит нет прав для доступа.
как отключить всю эту канитель и сделать, чтобы никаких паролей в сети не требовалось?

----------


## HAMMER

Andik для начала включи гостевой вход в систему на том компе на который не попасть

----------


## kolabok

Собираю дома сеть из четырёх компов. Половина из оконцованных кабелей работает, другая половина-нет. Из форума понял, что причина, вероятно, в появлении "разбитых пар" (splitted pairs). Т. к. тестером всё звонится на отлично, а не работает((. Меняю кабели местами-всё пингуется. Неисправный кабель пингует только себя. При обращении к другим компам:"превышено время ожидания". Как можно определить этот дефект и что служит причиной его появления? Помогите! А то уже извёл с два десятка коннекторов и кабелей))

----------

